# Beef Cake FR2 Touren tauglicher gestalten



## hcr-factory (17. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute,

habe ein FR2 mit dem ich auch viel touren fahre, doch bergauf gehts doch ordentlich in die Beine.

Aktuell sind Muddy Mary in 2,5" montiert, heute werde ich mal gegen Nobby Nic 2,4" tauschen, sollen weniger Rollwiderstand haben.

Was meint Ihr was ich noch ändern kann.

Dachte schon daran den Feder-Dämpfer gegen einen reinen Luftdämpfer zu tauschen, da ich dann die möglichkeit mit dem Lockout/Pedal funktion hätte.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der Rahmen das mit macht...dafür ausgelegt ist.
Natürlich bleibt der Federdämpfer bestehen, dieser wird vor Freeride/Downhill einsetzen dann wieder eingebaut.

Was meint Íhr?

Grüße

Patrik


----------



## fuxy (24. Juni 2013)

Ich hab das FR 8 und da ist auch ein Luftdämpfer drin, das passt also .
Gabel ist auch immer sehr schwer du kannst aber auch leichtere Schläuche verbauen, bei beiden können  da eben mal 200 gr. zusammen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hcr-factory (5. Juli 2013)

Vielen dank für den Hinweis,

fürs erste habe ich den VAN R Dämpfer gegen den Vanilla RC mit Pro Pedal getauscht, das hat einen ordentlichen unterschied gemacht.

Dann hab ich letzte Woche noch hinten die Muddy Mary gegen den Nobby Nic getauscht, das gab nochmals einen ordentlichen schub.

Jetzt will ich erstmal so weiter fahren und trainiere täglich, damit sollte es dann auch all mountain gehen!


----------

